# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  Inn/Tavern for Mapvember

## InkedFoxMaps

Here is the inn I drew and colored for Mapvember! Anyone have any helpful tips on shadow and lighting? 

I use my iPad and the app Procreate to draw and color! 

Thanks in advance!

----------


## DrWho42

i like how individualised the beds are

----------


## LunaticDesign

I really like the level of detail!

----------

